# Foods to eat after diarrhea



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

When I get diarrhea a couple hours later i get hungary. So what are some foods that I can eat after getting diarrhea so my diarrhea doesn't come back.


----------



## momtobpkid (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally for me, fat free pretzels. I can eat them no matter how I feel.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

You want easy on you gut foods like bananas, rice, applesauce, toast, yogurt, scrambled eggs, saltine crackers - and eat only small amounts at a time. You also want to replace the lost liquid and electrolytes so sip (don't chug or gulp) things like Recharge, Gatoreade, Sprite, water. Good luck,Elizabeth


----------

